# Peep sight



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

The peep sight I have has twisted on me all fall last year, I don't know if it was just a bad wrap or what. 
But I was wondering if anyone here uses the String Splitter peep sights, and what they think of them. Thanks.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=72433


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I am specifically asking about the brand "String Splitter" peep sights, not fixing the wrap on my peep. Thanks though.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive never used one, but I know alot of guys like them. Let alot of light in and are supposedly easier on "older" eyes.

However, sight radius becomes a bigger issue for proper sight alignment, and thus, accuracy.


----------

